# cant crank engine with pull cord



## racecarnut64 (Apr 30, 2006)

hey folks im new to this forum so please bear with me. what i wanted to ask is this. i have a subaru mower made by snapper, and the last time i used it it worked fine, and that was about two or three weeks ago, but i went to start it 4 days ago and when i went to pull the cord it would not pull. i turned the blade by hand and it turns very hard, but if you turn it the opposite way it turns easy any ideas. 

thanx
racecarnut64


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

My first thought was seized piston, but if it turns freely backwards, that's not the case. Have you turned it several revolutions backward? Check that. So it just happened suddenly? Maybe a seized bearing.
That's a good mower.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, full revolutions? could be oil or gas in the cylinder locking it up, just a thought


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

pull the spark plug and see if it will turn over with pullstart 
if so probably have oil or excessive fuel in cylinder.


----------

